# Aerobic/Anaerobic



## MuayThai245 (Aug 29, 2006)

*What Is The Best Workout To Improve Aerobic/ Anaerobic Endurance?*

*Also is there anyone that knows any training routines for HIIT, and yea thats about all i can think up for now......*


----------



## charyuop (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember when I used to go to a gym my trainer told me that good exercises are bike and step, but in his opinion what gives you resistance and helps not to build one of those all muscles bodies is rowing.


----------



## RichK (Aug 29, 2006)

Swimming is the best total body workout there is. Both aerobic and anaerobic. Rowing is also great. Biking is working your aerobic but only the lower portion of the anaerobic. Step workout is pretty good if you are using dumbells while doing it. Remember aerobic and anaerobic are of two different natures.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 29, 2006)

swimming is a great workout but it depends on which storke. butterfly will dramaticlly improve your arms and shoulders. for a total body workout breaststroke is the best stroke.

Running is great to do. Dancing is probably the best workout you can have.


----------



## MuayThai245 (Aug 30, 2006)

so no one knows any training routines for HIIT?
other then that what is step workout?


----------



## searcher (Sep 15, 2006)

Step aerobics are exactly what it sounds like.   It is an aerobic routine that utilizes a step of varying heighths to increase the intensity.   It can be used to increase aerobic and/or anaerobic capacity, depending on the format of the instructor.   Most often it is used in an aerobic format.   

Another way to increase your anaerobic capacity while increasing your "wind" is to run wind sprints.   Mark off a 20-40 yard space, then start by performing 5-10 pushups, pop up and sprint to the other end.   At the other end perform 5-10 crunches, pop up and sprint to the other end.   After performing 5 sets down and back, take a break for 10 minutes, then repeat.

I know of several college and pro football teams that use this method as well as a large number of fighters.


----------



## still learning (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello, Another thing you can add to this is the simple "jump roping" ...and it many style and speeds. Try a few minutes a day, than work up to 30 minutes!

My son's High School wrestling team coach likes them to do alot of wind sprints at high speeds.


----------



## akatrk (Sep 16, 2006)

Shadow boxing (aerobic) and some Burpees (anaerobic).


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 17, 2006)

Running intervals works wonders for anaerobic endurance and recovery time.

I used to do 100m intervals and 200m intervals - though not on the same day (God forbid!)

the workouts are short, sweet, and will kick your ***


----------



## still learning (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello, Trying researching "Plyometric's"  this maybe what you are looking for! .............Aloha


----------

